# Mitutoyo Micrometer



## Cryoine (Sep 11, 2022)

The machine shop operator that I got my lathe from has a few of these Micrometers that are old but brand new, never been used and in some cased never removed from the original wrapping. he actually told me that he is going to be selling them as he doesn't use them in his normal day to day work (Vernier's are good enough for him). A quick amazon search showed these clocking in around 600+ dollars






Isn't it beautiful


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 11, 2022)

I have a Starrett anvil micrometer like this - they are very nice, but a little touchy to get good accuracy.  I lucked into a M&W set of micrometers shortly after, so I've never used my Starrett....

I really love my Mitutoyo equipment. They  just seem to be so well made.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 12, 2022)

I sold my M& W 2-6 set, used for $110 CAD like 2 weeks ago. 6-12 sets are a bit more $$$ but harder to sell. I have a Starrett set & some other company that both combined get me 6-9. I replaced my M&W with what looks like brand new Starrett 1-6, Individual pieces for $350.


----------

